# Buying a new blender



## MeatZatk (Jan 24, 2012)

Bought a Kitchen Aide last year and it's already broken.  Great motor...shitty jar design.  I'm not paying $60 for a replacement jar so I'm looking for suggestions on which type of blender to get as a replacement.  I would love to keep the cost below $150, but would be willing to spend a little more if absolutely worth it.  Can't afford a Vitamix, but they sure look nice!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

My sister has a vitamix....dont really understand why they cost so much


----------



## rage racing (Jan 24, 2012)

I had some fancy blender I got when I got married. Thing was like $200. I used it like 3weeks before it broke. Went to Target and bought some cheap ass Black and Decker blender and have used the shit out of it for the last year and a half.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like that Jack Lalane juicer/blender. Pretty tough man


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a Magic Bullet for Christmas I am happy with...

If you want a heavy duty big blender people keep raving about the Ninja...

Ninja NJ600 Professional Blender - Blenders - Kitchen - Macy's


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have the ninja, excellent blender crushes ice in seconds!! I pour. 1lb of peanuts in and make my own peanut butter!! Fresh and no preservatives. It also comes with two glass blender pitchers!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

MeatZatk said:


> Bought a Kitchen Aide last year and it's already broken. Great motor...shitty jar design. I'm not paying $60 for a replacement jar so I'm looking for suggestions on which type of blender to get as a replacement. I would love to keep the cost below $150, but would be willing to spend a little more if absolutely worth it. Can't afford a Vitamix, but they sure look nice!


 
Let me guess the jar leaks!

Kitchenaid will replace them free of a year. 

Also you can get a referb on Ebay from kitchenaid for 50.00 shipped 

I am in the same dilema  I bought the Kitchenaid blender and the jug leaked   Got another one with a call and it leaked  got a third no charge. 

you can tighten up the nut on the bottom of the blender jar with a 1  1 ,1/16 or 1 1/18 inch socket.  

I was looking for a new blender also but ended up buying the kitchenaid on ebay for 50.00  6 month total replacement gaurantee.
KitchenAid 5-Speed Blender - Factory Refurbished - White - RKSB560WH (883049035499) | eBay


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 26, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> My sister has a vitamix....dont really understand why they cost so much


 

Because you can reduce an iPhone to dust in seconds in it


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a ninja and love it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I got a Magic Bullet for Christmas I am happy with...
> 
> If you want a heavy duty big blender people keep raving about the Ninja...
> 
> Ninja NJ600 Professional Blender - Blenders - Kitchen - Macy's


 

See, everybody that has a ninja loves it...

Go with that...


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2012)

'Hamilton Beach Blender'.......$20.00.........i've had this one for 3yrs ......when it breaks i buy a new one...........


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 27, 2012)

Exactly!  I'm pissed cause I always assumed that Kitchaid was a good product, but after reading all the complaints about the same thing I realize I should've gone with something else.  I don't have my receipt so I don't think that they'll replace my jar as I can't prove when I bought it.  I have been looking at the ninja's though.  Thanks for the advice though



jagbender said:


> Let me guess the jar leaks!
> 
> Kitchenaid will replace them free of a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Because you can reduce an iPhone to dust in seconds in it


 
Dayum, did you accidently drop your phone in one or did you put someone elses in there


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## cg89 (Jan 27, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I got a Magic Bullet for Christmas I am happy with...
> 
> If you want a heavy duty big blender people keep raving about the Ninja...
> 
> Ninja NJ600 Professional Blender - Blenders - Kitchen - Macy's



same i love mine


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing beats a vitamix but I agree its way overpriced even though it has a 7 year warranty. My 1st one lasted 10 years.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 29, 2012)

Got the Ninja...it rocks.  Thanks for the input


----------



## ExLe (Jan 29, 2012)

ExLe said:


> See, everybody that has a ninja loves it...
> 
> Go with that...


 


MeatZatk said:


> Got the Ninja...it rocks. Thanks for the input


----------



## suprfast (Jan 29, 2012)

The video above is a blendtec.  

I have a vitamix mainly because my dad had his(and still does) for over 10 years.  Thing is a beast.  He has the 5000 I bought the 5200.  they have them at costco or you can call vitamix and they can sell you a refurb for way less.  

Last blender you will ever buy.


----------

